# Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)



## Helmut Klein (26. Mai 2004)

Wo ist mein Beitrag/Thema hin?
Wieso sollte ich mich an die im Forum vorgeschriebene Netiquette halten?
Was ist 'MSL'/'TCL'?
Kann mir einer Script XY schreiben?
Gibt es Alternativen zu mIRC?
Verstehen andere IRC-Clients MSL?
Hilfe! Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem IRC!
Wo bekomme ich ältere Versionen von ICQ?
Gibt es alternative ICQ-Clients?
Wo finde ich dieses 'RFC'?



 Es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit *gelöscht* worden. Grund siehe 2).

 Weil die Einhaltung hier verpflichtend ist und man sonst gelöscht wird.

 MSL (=mIRC Scripting Language) ist eine Scriptsprache die ausschließlich für den IRC-Client mIRC konzipiert ist. TCL ist eine weitere Scriptsprache mit der es z.B. möglich ist eigene Scripte für einen Eggdrop zu schreiben.

 Nein. Es ist gut möglich, dass bei einem möglicherweise vorhandenen Eigeninteresse oder gegen eine Gegenleistung jemand dir ein Script serviert, jedoch ist dies selten der Fall und Themen mit Scriptanfragen sind ungern gesehen.

 Ja. Je nachdem welches Betriebssystem Du verwendest gibt es verschiedene Alternativen, hier ein paar: 

- Linux: bitchx , X-Chat 
- Windows: X-Chat , Klient 
- MacOSX: X-Chat


 Nein.

 Du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich darauf hingewiesen werden, dass du mit „deinem IRC“ kein Problem haben kannst. IRC ist ein Protokoll – solltest du mit „meinem IRC“ deinen IRC-*Client* oder deinen IRC-*Server* meinen, so liegst du mit dieser Aussage falsch. Dies gilt auch für Scripts wie NNScript – sie sind *keine* eigenen IRC-Clients sondern *nur* Erweiterungen (Addons/Scripts) für mIRC.

 Ältere Versionen von ICQ (und diversen anderen Programmen) gibt es auf www.oldversion.com.

 Ja. Hier gilt das selbe wie bei IRC-Clients – welchen Client du nutzen kannst hängt von deinem Betriebssystem ab. 

- Linux: SIM , Gaim , Bitlbee
- Windows: Miranda , Trillian , SIM , Bitlbee

Bitlbee fungiert als IRC-Server auf den man sich ganz einfach mit einem beliebigen IRC-Client verbindet und daraufhin mit seinen ICQ-Contacts chatten kann.


 Das RFC-1459, welches den Aufbau des IRC-Protokolls beschreibt, findest du unter folgendem Link: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1459.txt?number=1459


----------

